# Replacing Ungrounded Receptacles with Grounded Receptacles



## jar546 (Dec 25, 2018)

There are still a lot of older homes that have not been completely renovated and still have older, existing branch circuits such as for receptacle outlets lacking an equipment grounding conductor.  Often we see them getting replaced with newer 2-prong receptacles.  

If I replace the existing circuit breaker with a new GFCI circuit breaker, can I then replace the 2 prong receptacles with 3-prong, grounded receptacles?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 25, 2018)

Lets think about this, if the dwelling unit has existing wiring with no EGC do you really think the cave man panel will accept a GFCI breaker?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 25, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Lets think about this, if the dwelling unit has existing wiring with no EGC do you really think the cave man panel will accept a GFCI breaker?



Well, yes, at least in PA.  Electrical services on the outside with SE cable get worn and rusty and most of the older houses actually have a new service and main panel.  Very, very common.  So yes, happens all the time and have the ability to accept a GFCI breaker.  Besides, that's the question at hand.....


----------



## north star (Dec 25, 2018)

*@ * @ * @*



> *" If I replace the existing circuit breaker with a new GFCI circuit*
> *breaker, can I then replace the 2 prong receptacles with 3-prong, grounded receptacles? " *


You can if there is a grounding conductor in the wiring assembly on that circuit.

*@ * @ * @*


----------



## ICE (Dec 25, 2018)

The answer to the question is yes and here's the code for doing it:

_406.4 General Installation Requirements. 
(D) Replacements. Replacement of receptacles shall comply with 406.4(D)(1) through (D)(6), as applicable. 
(2) Non-Grounding-Type Receptacles. Where attachment to an equipment grounding conductor does not exist in the receptacle enclosure, the installation shall comply with (D)(2)(a), (D)(2)(b), or (D)(2)(c). 
(a) A non-grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted to be replaced with another non-grounding-type receptacle(s). _

_(b) A non-grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted to be replaced with a ground-fault circuit interrupter-type of receptacle(s). These receptacles shall be marked "No Equipment Ground." An equipment grounding conductor shall not be connected from the ground-fault circuit-interrupter- type receptacle to any outlet supplied from the ground-fault circuit-interrupter receptacle. _

_(c) A non-grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted to be replaced with a grounding-type receptacle(s) where supplied through a ground-fault circuit interrupter. Grounding-type receptacles supplied through the ground-fault circuit interrupter shall be marked "GFCI Protected" and "No Equipment Ground." An equipment grounding conductor shall not be connected between the grounding-type receptacles.
_
*Don't forget the AFCI requirement.*

_(4) Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection. Where a receptacle outlet is supplied by a branch circuit that requires arc-fault circuit-interrupter protection as specified elsewhere in this Code, a replacement receptacle at this outlet shall be one of the following:_

_(1)  A listed outlet branch-circuit type arc-fault circuit- interrupter receptacle _
_(2)  A receptacle protected by a listed outlet branch- circuit type arc-fault circuit-interrupter type receptacle _
_(3)  A receptacle protected by a listed combination type arc-fault circuit-interrupter type circuit breaker _


----------



## jar546 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, ICE nailed it.  There are specific codes for the replacement of existing receptacles.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Dec 31, 2018)

Connecticut amends 2017 NEC 406.4 (D)(4) to exempt receptacle replacements in one and two-family  and 2015 IRC 3902.17 to exempt receptacle replacements.  Either way, not required to add AFCI when replacing a device in a one and two family.


----------

